# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Automated amphibian teaches us to walk

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) June 29th, 2016 07:15 AM: Automated amphibian teaches us to walk*

Scientists in Switzerland have created a robotic salamander that mimics the gait of the ancient amphibian in great detail.
*Full Article*

----------


## Xavier

Stunning!  :Smile:

----------

